# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Fragmentação Pocillopora damicornis

## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje fragmentei mais um coral! Desta vez uma tarefa bem mais fácil, para a qual não precisei de ajuda e apenas foi preciso o seguinte material:



O coral antes da fragmentação:



As mudas em bruto:



e por fim o coral de volta ao aquário e as mudas no "porta-mudas"





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Alberto Branco

Boas!
Diogo, isso daqui a dias dá direito a aquário de propagação.
Mal se nota a poda que o coral mãe levou!
Depois coloca fotos da evolução dos frags.

----------


## Nelson Pena

Diogo antes de mais bom trabalho...

mas diogo esse coral e uma poccilopora damicornis... tenho certeza absoluta... 
a seriatopora calliendrum e completamente diferente... a construcao calcarea e os coralites sao completamente distintos...
abraco
Nelson Pena

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Fazer fragues de um coral que compraste a semana passada nao sera muito arriscado para os fragues e para o coral?
abraços

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Diogo

Como o Nelson já disse também acho que esse coral é uma poccilopora, como sei que tens os livros do Veron podes verificar no volume 2 na página 27 (se não me engano), uma das imagens é tal e qual uma foto que tiraste ao teu coral.
Boa sorte para todos os frag's.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

De facto têm os dois razão! Estive a ver no Veron, como o Pedro sugeriu, e apesar dos coralites serem um pouco mais longos que os presentes nas fotos, deve ser uma Pocillopora damicornis (já editei o post inicial) - obrigado.

Os frags estão excelentes e não há qualquer risco de os fazer mesmo com o coral há pouco tempo no aqua. Os corais não são, ao contrário do que é comum dizer-se, muito frágeis e aguentam de facto situações extremas.

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------

